# Me again second question re dust collection?



## SCOTSMAN (Aug 1, 2008)

Hi I wrote recently and explained that, I am about to design /make a practical dust/ fibre collector for my wood turning lathe as said the dust collector I have which is brand new unused so far apart from one trial run, which led me to understand that,* as it is *,it simply won't work.
The dust collector has a the entrance port *two actually* four inches approx in diameter .
I has at the entry ports a kind of grill to stop large peices getting into the impeller and causing damage.
However this is where things go wrong with lathe dust collection as sai as it stands it is perfect for fine dust collection alone.
Anything ( I have discovered so far) that you try to extract through this dust collector owing to the long stringy fibres that come from a woodturning lathe,just clogs up this cage type grill very rapidly .
It happens all so very quickly and it is so heavily congested that within mintes it even stops the fine dust getting through.
I need therefore to make a centre drop box which will filter out the large debris which will as per design all fall thanks to gravity down to the bottom of the bag in the middle collection box I am contemplating, and allow the fine stuff to get through to the normal dust colectors bottom bag.
Also Is the size of the middle filter box important? or can it be quite large?I ask this because I have a very nice large plastic/nylon type barrel with a really impressive mechanical steel clamp between barrel and lid.I think this will be very much better than my original idea of using a garbage can which is also new but made of heavy duty rubber with a tight fitting lid.
Can anyone help me with as much info as possible before I start as I am the kind of person *since this is just my hobby* that I can really take my time and get everything corrected and sorted out in my mind before I start.
I always do this.Any help of video help will be most appreciated especially if you show me your own designs with regards to this whole idea. Kindest regards Alistair p s I cannot post pictures as I have not yet started. but will through the process once I do.EVENTUALLY GET STARTED. if anyone shows interest or would like to see my efforts. lol


----------



## crank49 (Apr 7, 2010)

I'm pretty sure someone else will chime in to suggest you add a cyclone or a Thein Baffle separator between the lathe and the collector inlet. And I will say that either of these modifications will work to reduce the amount of particulate matter going to the fan. BUT, they will both add a burden of increased pressure drop and that will reduce the volume of air flow available to collect stuff at the lathe. AND they both cost more, either in money or construction time compared to another simple mod I will explain below.

You just need a drop out box. That is simply a container with a removable lid and two connector ports for 4" hose on top to connect to your collector and dust/chip producing machine.
Put the drop out right next to your machine, connected with the shortest hose practical. 
Then run hose (or pipe) from the other port to the fan inlet of your collector.
About 90% of the dust and all the large chips will drop out of the air stream into the container while the air and fine dust will go on to the collector. A fiber drum or a metal trash can both work well for this container. The only critical part is to be sure the lid is sealed air tight.
Problem solved.
Been doing this for 40 years. It works. No problem.








This is a version of what I am speaking of that can be purchased. But, you can make the same thing just as easily. In fact, if you eliminate the two internal elbows and just place a flat baffle between the two hose connections it will perform just as well and have even less pressure drop.


----------



## johnhutchinson (Dec 9, 2013)

I'm with crank49.

What he's showing is …
Rockler Dust Right 4'' Dust Separator Components, with Downloadable Plan
Item #: 34367 
$20.99


----------



## SCOTSMAN (Aug 1, 2008)

Thanks so far I will be in touch. Alistair


----------



## TheDane (May 15, 2008)

Alistair-Here's my dust collection rig …









I am using an Oneida cyclone on a steel trash can, but you could easily substitute a Thien separator lid on a barrel and get excellent results.


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

I agree with the guys above me here. Either one you choose will work really good. (in my opinion). Crank49's version is definitely the less cost.


----------



## johnhutchinson (Dec 9, 2013)

*TheDane*'s setup is MAGNIFICENT !!! I'm becoming a firm believer that dust collection *IS NOT* the place to "go cheap" with essential woodworking tools.

I was running my Penn State dust collector with the original felt bags until I saw this on Stumpy Nubs. It was a real wake-up call.


----------



## TheDane (May 15, 2008)

John-Thanks! You are too kind!

I actually put this together with the idea that I would be able to re-use the cyclone and maybe the trash can if/when I upgrade at some point down the road.

Eventually, I'd like to go with a more powerful blower and a plumbed system.

The little Jet DC650A doesn't owe me a dime (it was a CL find @ $50), but it is really only practical for connection to one tool at a time.


----------

